# What Are Your Mother's Day Memories from the Past?



## SeaBreeze (May 7, 2015)

I'm not a mother, but I remember always signing a special card to my mother from us kids.  We didn't have a lot of money to buy her presents, but we did give her a lot of special attention and love on that day.  My father usually gave her a big bouquet of flowers to show appreciation and love.  When I was older and out of the house, I would always send her a card and a floral gift.  My mother will always hold a special place in my heart. :love_heart:

Do you have any outstanding memories of Mother's Day, either as a mother or child?


----------



## Butterfly (May 8, 2015)

My mother (whom I still miss every day) died on Mother's Day, so that's the biggie.


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 8, 2015)

My condolences Butterfly. :rose:


----------



## Butterfly (May 9, 2015)

SeaBreeze said:


> My condolences Butterfly. :rose:



Thanks.  It's been 34 years, but every year at this time, it comes back up just like it was new.


----------



## QuickSilver (May 9, 2015)

My mom always wanted to go to the Zoo on Mother's Day..  Then she planted her garden.


----------



## Ameriscot (May 9, 2015)

Butterfly said:


> My mother (whom I still miss every day) died on Mother's Day, so that's the biggie.



Sorry.  How sad. 

It's 17 years for me and I miss her all the time. 

I remember my two sons making me breakfast one Mother's Day and bringing it to me in bed.  Eggs and toast I think.  They were so proud that I had to eat it even though the eggs were a bit....emmm... icky. :love_heart:


----------



## Cookie (May 9, 2015)

It's been about 20 years since my mother passed away and I think of her all the time.  We usually had a card and little gift for her.  It was usually a typical Sunday, otherwise, with a late lunch and a visit with relatives in the evening, which was nice. If we went to church on that day, lapel flowers were given out, a white one if your mother was deceased and colored if still alive.


----------



## ndynt (May 9, 2015)

Cookie said:


> If we went to church on that day, lapel flowers were given out, a white one if your mother was deceased and colored if still alive.


I had forgotten that custom.  When I was growing up, the men wore a white or a colored carnation in their lapels.  
My fondest Mother's Day memory is from after I was widowed.  My three boys were quite young.  Someone sent me a dozen roses...with a card that said, "Happy Mother's Day.  We Love you, Your Three Sons" .


----------

